# Took the National Registry today!  Test shut off after 102 questions



## ajsellaroli (Aug 18, 2007)

In your experience, is this a good sign or a bad sign? Our teacher told us if it shuts off after 70, you either did extremely well or extremely badly.  Does 102 indicate anything?  Thanks! (took it at Pearson Vue)


----------



## Asclepius (Aug 18, 2007)

Your teacher was correct. In my experience, you either did well or you did very poorly. The test determines if you're answering enough questions in a category correctly to stop asking. If not, then it tries to narrow down just how much you really do know. So if you answered enough correctly to satisfy it then your test is shorter. If you answered enough incorrectly and made it think, "what's the point of going on" then your test is shorter. My guess is that because it stopped at 102 you probably did well enough to pass it.


----------



## RescueShirts.com (Aug 18, 2007)

You really can't judge how you did based on the number of questions you were given.

Yes... if you do very well... you can get a shorter test.

Yes... you can also "fail fast".

The questions will change as you answer correctly and/or miss questions in different categories.


----------



## ajsellaroli (Aug 18, 2007)

Alright, I guess your right.  I'll just have to wait for my results, just like everyone else.  Thanks


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 18, 2007)

ajsellaroli said:


> I'll just have to wait for my results, just like everyone else.


 
This is the great equalizer of the Registry, because no matter if you're going for -B, -I, or -P, we all end up waiting...


----------



## Asclepius (Aug 18, 2007)

You should be able to find out online in about 24-48 hours.


----------



## ajsellaroli (Aug 20, 2007)

*I Passed!!*

Whoohoo! I passed it! thanks for all your help!

So.. Am I considered an EMT now? or do I need my county card too?  

As far as I know, for now, I have to wait till i get my LA county to work in California, but for the rest of the country, am I already an EMT?


----------



## Rattletrap (Aug 20, 2007)

best way to describe National Registry is a club or a testing organization. The National Registry card only means you passed a test and can apply for a card on the state level in most states. Some states do not honer National Registry.


----------



## 911emsdispatcher (Dec 30, 2009)

*Did I pass or fail?*

I took my second attempt at the NREMT EMT-B test today. The first time I took it, I was stopped at 120. When I took it today it stopped me right at 70 questions. I did notice that I had like one or two questions that were exactly the same. Does that mean anything? Does anyone have any idea if it means that you passed or failed.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 30, 2009)

ajsellaroli said:


> Whoohoo! I passed it! thanks for all your help!
> 
> So.. Am I considered an EMT now? or do I need my county card too?
> 
> As far as I know, for now, I have to wait till i get my LA county to work in California, but for the rest of the country, am I already an EMT?



NREMT certification is a certification in the strictest sense of the word "certification." The NREMT certifies that you have met the minimum knowledge base to operate as an EMT-Basic. This, however and regardless of the specific term used by the licensing agency ("local emergency medical service agencies" in California, which are generally counties), not a license to practice as an EMT-Basic. You are an NREMT-Basic, however you still need the local license/certification to actually get a job and provide care as a basic. So if you move to Texas, you will need a Texas license.


----------



## jay1113 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Emt-basic*

After reading some post prior to taking my third crack at my EMT-B i was a little discouraged until i seen that some people passed in the 100-120 range of questioning. I passed on my 112th question and was really suprised because my two prior attempts were unsuccessful 1st shut off at 120 and failed, 2nd shut of a 106 and failed than my third was 112 and passed and i had felt i as really bombing seeing some questions i was unfamiliar with but stuck with my practical assessments and went right down the line from ppe's on and scene safe to a rapid trauma assessment and found out where i was in my assessment than answered the question of what one i would do first.  So to anyone on there third attempt dont be discouraged you can do it just remember your ABC's all your practicals and apply them as if you were really on scene facing the people you are trying to help. You know all the information to make it to this point you can do it dont doubt yourself just do what you know and were taught ot do!! good luck and congrats to all that have made it! thank you all for your help and testimonies!! its a awesome feeling to accomplish getting my EMT-B now a year on as a basic than off to paramedic!!!!:blink:


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 4, 2010)

K guys, test works like this. It gives you questions until it has determined that you either know your stuff or you don't. If it cuts off early, you either aced it or failed hard. If it cuts off late, then you either barely passed or barely failed. You can extrapolate what it means if you ended up in the middle (100 questions).


----------



## Kimberly Newton (Nov 5, 2014)

ajsellaroli said:


> In your experience, is this a good sign or a bad sign? Our teacher told us if it shuts off after 70, you either did extremely well or extremely badly.  Does 102 indicate anything?  Thanks! (took it at Pearson Vue)



When I took NR in September 2012, it shut off at 55 questions. I thought for sure I failed. 2 hours later, I received an email saying that I passed. I haven't found one person that passed that soon. The lowest I have found is 70.


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 5, 2014)

Kimberly Newton said:


> When I took NR in September 2012, it shut off at 55 questions. I thought for sure I failed. 2 hours later, I received an email saying that I passed. I haven't found one person that passed that soon. The lowest I have found is 70.


that's probably because the minimum number of questions you can get is 70.







First Responder

80 - 110



EMT-Basic

70 - 120



Paramedic

80 - 150







https://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/cert_pol_proc.asp


----------



## Kimberly Newton (Nov 5, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> that's probably because the minimum number of questions you can get is 70.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you not read my post? It cut off at 55 when I took it 2 years ago...70-120 is an average guesstimate.


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 5, 2014)

Kimberly Newton said:


> Did you not read my post? It cut off at 55 when I took it 2 years ago...70-120 is an average guesstimate.


Did you not click the link I posted? 
The info I posted is directly from the NREMT. It states the min/max # of questions and the time limit for each level.


----------



## Kimberly Newton (Nov 5, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> Did you not click the link I posted?
> The info I posted is directly from the NREMT. It states the min/max # of questions and the time limit for each level.




Well, then, explain how mine cut off at 55 questions and I passed...


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 5, 2014)

Kimberly Newton said:


> Well, then, explain how mine cut off at 55 questions and I passed...


My best guess would be you are mistaken in the number of questions you had. 
Either way you passed so it doesn't really matter.

I see you are new to EMTlife, welcome to our little community.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 5, 2014)

Kimberly Newton said:


> Well, then, explain how mine cut off at 55 questions and I passed...



Did you come here to argue or to brag about your 55 question cut off?


----------



## vcuemt (Nov 5, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Did you come here to argue or to brag about your 55 question cut off?


and resurrect a thread from 2010 to do it in, no less.


----------



## TooTallMedic (Nov 6, 2014)

I actually have to side with @Kimberly Newton not necessarily the way it was said though. I had my test shut off at 72 questions in 2012 and other people from my class had the same thing and we all passed. I can't remember the name for the grading system "something curve" but as long as you satisfy or dissatisfy competency in each sub-category the test will shut off.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 6, 2014)

TooTallMedic said:


> I actually have to side with @Kimberly Newton not necessarily the way it was said though. I had my test shut off at 72 questions in 2012 and other people from my class had the same thing and we all passed. I can't remember the name for the grading system "something curve" but as long as you satisfy or dissatisfy competency in each sub-category the test will shut off.


This is true... But per NR, it takes at least 70 questions to to do so. 

If she passed with 55, it was an error in her favor.


----------



## TooTallMedic (Nov 6, 2014)

When I said 72 questions above it was referring to my paramedic exam. I apologize for not clarifying that before.


----------

